# battery relocation



## iluvspdtt (Aug 31, 2010)

has anyone done this? i am thinking of fitting it under the box i built as a rear seat delete, so it would therefore be where the rear seat would be on the passenger side of the car. i mocked up a cardboard box of the same size to make sure it will fit and it will. does anyone see how this could be a problem? i would replace it with a smaller battery or something better if the battery was not less than 2 years old, but it still works great. also could someone tell me what gauge wire to use? i was thinking 4 gauge...

thanks in advance.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Take a look at this thread on AF!! :beer:

http://www.audifreaks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2700


----------



## iluvspdtt (Aug 31, 2010)

that helps a bit. i already had planned to run the cable in the interior through the firewall and up the middle under the carpet. i just basically need to know of any possible hazards and what gauge cable to use. i see he used 2 awg so maybe i'll just go with that.


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

You would want to use a regular and not small size battery in the back. People have problems starting with light batteries because the added distance requires more power.


----------



## iluvspdtt (Aug 31, 2010)

I would just be using the stock size battery.


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

Just put in the spare well like a 3.2 and add a fix-a-flat bottle. Don't know how well fix-a-flat spray works on punctures above nail size though.....


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Fix-a-flat = the devil.


----------



## iluvspdtt (Aug 31, 2010)

Agreed. I will never use fix a flat on my cars. Also the question is not where I should put it. The location I've chosen where the rear seat used to be will keep the positive cable nice and short.


----------

